# Need help with a UTI



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't actually got tested for a uti but I'm pretty positive I have one Bc I've had them before so I know what it's like anyway id really rather not take antibiotics and yes I understand if the uti gets worst it can cause problems.. But I was wondering aside from cranberry juice what other remedies do you know of? I've been drinking cranberry juice apple cider vinegar cranberry extract supplements pineapple juice i just started this so we'll see what happens.. and please no lecture  i want alternative health advice thanks guys !


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Azo does have a pee-on-a-stick test for UTIs that you can get at your pharmacy.

I've found these links for natural remedies. I've not tried them myself, as mine tend to need antibiotics if I can't drown them out in time (I tend to be able to tell right when one is starting and can often just flush them out with drinking a boatload of water and taking cranberry pills). Good luck, I know they're not fun!

http://health.howstuffworks.com/wel...ome-remedies-for-urinary-tract-infections.htm

http://health.howstuffworks.com/diseases-conditions/urinary-tract-infections/uti-natural-remedy.htm


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried D-mannose for UTIs? I found this last year when I had a bladder infection: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/04/28/d-mannose-uti-prevention.aspx I didn't try it but keep wondering about it. UTIs tend to come back sooner or later.

Peg


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I have never had a UTI until my early 40's and since then I've had 3 (I'm 46) The first 2 I went to the Dr and got the normal treatment...antibiotic.

The last infection I had I self treated. I used colloidal silver, the brand was Natures Sunshine and they call it Silver Shield. And not to be too graphic but I used a small syringe with a long plastic tip (about 1 1/2 inches long)to apply it internally/vaginally.

I was in quite a bit of pain, and even inserting the small hose (no bigger than a small straw) was painful. I used about 2 tsp of silver and applied it 3 times, approx. 2 hours in between applications. By the next morning I was fine. I did drink quite a bit of extra water for a couple of days though.

The reason I self treated was it was a weekend, and later in the evening, and I didn't want to pay for an emergency room visit.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

urinary pain relief pills at dollar store rite aid dollar general phenazopydine hci 97.5mg cheap and works fast turns your pee orange


----------



## Janetm (Jul 1, 2011)

I have used vitamin c.. Large doses, 1000 mg 3x a day. I usually start as soon as I feel one starting along with lots of water and it clears quickly.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

DRINK LOTS of WATER.


----------



## chickmomma57 (Nov 13, 2004)

Absolutely D-Mannose & Cranberry, my father in law had bladder cancer and would get terrible UTI's and nothing would help but this. They gave him all kinds of antibiotics but nothing would kill it except the D-Mannose & Cranberry mix.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a friend that says she can get rid of them with taking Colloidal Silver orally. She said she uses 1 tsp of the 10ppm daily for a couple of days.

Cranberries and Blueberries are supposed to be good also, and blueberries are in season now.

Dawn


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where do you buy D-Mannose?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Where do you buy D-Mannose?


We buy ours at Vitacost.com


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Countrygal23 said:


> I haven't actually got tested for a uti but I'm pretty positive I have one Bc I've had them before so I know what it's like anyway id really rather not take antibiotics and yes I understand if the uti gets worst it can cause problems.. But I was wondering aside from cranberry juice what other remedies do you know of? I've been drinking cranberry juice apple cider vinegar cranberry extract supplements pineapple juice i just started this so we'll see what happens.. and please no lecture  i want alternative health advice thanks guys !


My doctor told me that the cranberry pills in the grocery store were not strong enough, and so I should order the 3X ones from an on-line place. I take 2 every morning and every evening.

I use www.wonderlabs.com. 

He also said to actually measure my water intake so that I got 8 full cups (1/2 gallon).

This has helped a great deal: I no longer get very many UTIs.


----------



## PeaceofMind (Apr 2, 2009)

If you take cranberry juice, it has to be the real juice, not the cocktail. The real juice is like $13 for a very small bottle and it tastes like death. I always keep Uva Ursi on hand for UTI issues.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've take Uva Ursi in the past. Think it did help. Have gotten out of the habit.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

A little apple cider vinegar in your drinking water works wonders. Lots of cranberry juice. Lemon EO in your water. Or mix all 3 of these together.  Oregano EO on the bottom of your feet is a good natural antibiotic. So is garlic oil on the bottom of your feet. Mince fresh garlic and just cover with olive oil. Let it sit over night then rub the oil on your feet. Rub either of these (or both) on your feet on a regular basis until the symptoms are gone. Then prob a day longer. It usually knocks infection out quick. Anything put on the bottom of your feet absorbs into your bloodstream in 22 minutes.  Drinks lots of water to flush your system. Stay away from acidic drinks like coffee. Drink some green tea or yaupon tea which are loaded with anti-oxidants. Lay off the sugar as well.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bought cranberries last year; canned cranberries. Very little sugar. I put less that recipe called for. A little tart; but not too much.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Has anyone tried D-mannose for UTIs? I found this last year when I had a bladder infection: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/04/28/d-mannose-uti-prevention.aspx I didn't try it but keep wondering about it. UTIs tend to come back sooner or later.
> 
> Peg


I've used it and it works for me, but have to catch it early enough. Have used the capsules and the powder. Powder seems to work better. Also use it for one cat I have that tends to get UTI's once in awhile.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Where do you buy D-Mannose?


I buy it from Swanson's Vitamins. They carry the capsules and powder.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Marshmallow root capsules. Make sure it is marshmallow root and not marshmallow leaf. 

I have a tendency towards UTI's due to a hereditary kidney disorder. At the first sign I take 2 capsules. An hour later I take 2 more. Normally the pain is gone within 2 hours. I then take 2 capsules every 4 hours for the rest of the day. The next 2 days I take 2 capsules 3-4 times a day. Absolutely a miracle cure. Take the capsules with a glass of water.

When I am traveling I make sure I have 2 things with me....marshmallow root capsules and activated charcoal powder. The charcoal is in case of food poisoning or a poisonous bite.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies!! So much great advice


----------

